# Perfect program for shrub care programs



## Rwise10230 (Oct 22, 2005)

I love to hear what the major companies are doing in their programs for shrub care including fertilization and pest control. I know....., each plant has different requirments, but techs I have hired indicate that they all do about the same for all shrubs in each application because their company tells them to on the route sheets. 

Lets start a discussion on the perfect program for the typical home in Zone 7. What fertilizers and pest control products would you spread on a typical 7 step program and at what timing interval?


----------



## phasthound (Oct 27, 2005)

I have been switching over to organics. The first priority is to build the soil and increase biological activity. I use worm castings and compost tea for this. Hort. oils and soap when needed. 
Well, that's my goal. It's a matter of educating clients on the benefits of this approach, although I know of one company that just made the switch without telling clients.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 27, 2005)

Paclobutrazol on shrubs before they mature.

Stop cutting them in half, let them get their mature size or as close to that as possible.

go to www.plantamnesty.org for shrub pruning and care tips.

Stop and smell the osmanthus once in a while.

Are you going to the CA workshop in Gboro dec 7-8?


----------

